

Facebook to hold mobile event next week - stevederico
http://mashable.com/2010/10/29/facebook-mobile-2/

======
stevederico
Hopefully facial recognition is brought to mobile. Facial recognition along
with a mobile camera could add someone to your social network with the snap of
a picture.

Facial recognition article: <http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/100705-095329>

